# Basic Audio Electronics Site



## Guest (Aug 24, 2002)

Someone on the old Sentra.net email list a while back posted a site URL for basic car Audio with a lots of explanations and graphics to guide the neophyte (me). 

If someone out there has the URL to this site still or something like it, Would you please sent it? I would appreciate the help.
Thanks


----------

